# Bearded Dragon Eggs! Help needed please!!



## Becky Wheeler (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Guys,

My beardies mated the beginning of feb 06 and on saturday i had a suprise, well it was more like a panic!, Missy, my female, Did not look or feel gravid, but on saturday she layed 27 eggs! on one corner of her vivarium. I had a shock cos 20 mins before there were no eggs! and all of a sudden there's eggs everywhere!.

The worst thing being i did'nt have an incubator setup! So i had to rush to the petshop for some essentials, I have the eggs in a plastic tank with a lid and corner feet, i'm using damp vermiculite for subtrate. I have a large poly box with holes on the side, a heat mat on the floor, a thermostat, and a bowl of water.

Now i have all 27 eggs incubated, But my eggs don't look good, Instead of being round & white. some look dented slightly, some are yellowish colour, Some are white. I don't know what to do????? I've read that sometimes even a bad looking egg can be fertile? Should i stick with them? The picture below is just some of the eggs!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 15, 2006)

If they are already in an incubator you have nothing to worry about but let them hatch when time comes.  The ones that don't hatch gently get them to a garbage bag(They will most likely smell nasty if broken)


----------



## Iktomi (Mar 16, 2006)

In my experience (yes, we breed dragons too!) those eggs don't look good.  Go ahead and incubate them, but there is a good chance you will know for sure within days.  Our eggs have always done best at right around 90 degrees F.  You can "candle" the eggs using a flashlight to see if they are fertile.  Turn out all the lights and place the flashlight on one side and if its fertile you will see a reddish spot with some "veins" coming out of it.  Try not to turn the eggs when you handle them.  Vermiculite should cut down the mold, but it won't eliminate it.  Watch it carefully.  If the eggs are bad, they mold quickly.
Good luck!


----------

